# Grave Jumper



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Day 1

Before Triggered










Triggered


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

This is just a static prop right now, I still have to set up the cylinder and the bleeder valve, and then I need to fingure out a way to trigger this prop


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Lookin' good, though. That mask really is perfect for it.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Lotus,
The PIR/timer system I entered in the $20 Prop Challenge would work well with this prop. Just attach the air solenoid power to the relay and you're ready to go. Since the timer uses a double-pole relay, you could also trigger sound or lighting at the same time.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Someone who knows tombstones. Good. I need help! I might have to pick your brain later.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Otaku said:


> Lotus,
> The PIR/timer system I entered in the $20 Prop Challenge would work well with this prop. Just attach the air solenoid power to the relay and you're ready to go. Since the timer uses a double-pole relay, you could also trigger sound or lighting at the same time.


Alright I will order the materials you got and build it this week


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Someone who knows tombstones. Good. I need help! I might have to pick your brain later.


Making Tombstones is one of my favorite things to do


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi DeathTouch, Here is a great site for tombstone making. If you've never been here it's worth checking out.

http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instructions/tombstones/index.html


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

*Post 6*

Keebas rocks. Your prop is awesome. I'm going to attempt to make something similar in my cemetary scene this Halloween. The tombstone looks very creative also. Can't say that I ever remember seeing one with that design. 
Like the mask also, where did you find it?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

http://forums.unpleasantstreet.com/showthread.php?t=1772


----------

